# Democrats Win!!!!



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

The people have spoken.....

Enough with a war we don't belong in

Enough corruption.

:beer: :beer: :beer:


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

It looks like the country got too far left of center and the American voters did not like it. The party that said only they represented what was good for America's morality and political leadership could not handle the responsiblity that went with it. We will be watching the swagger and arrogance to see if there is a lesson to be learned.


----------



## BigDaddy (Mar 4, 2002)

I am happy that the Dems took the House in the hopes that at least one branch of our government will offer the "check and balance" that we learned about in civics class. Maybe Congress will start to ask some tough questions of the executive branch concerning Iraq, who know what and when in the Foley case, and similar issues. I sincerely hope that this will result in the citizens of this country regaining some faith in their government officials.

This being said, we need to be careful. If the Dems also take the Senate, they had better be sure that they use their power to do something constructive. My major gripe with the Reps is that they had control of all three branches of government the past few years and didn't do much constructive. The Dems need to step up, define an agenda and focus, and start to repair the damage caused by the Republicans.

Also, we will get to see whether Bush can truly operate in a bipartisan manner. Many of the inflammatory statements that he and his administration have made in the recent campaigns may come home to roost because now he must work with many of those people that he was demonizing. He has been used to strong-handed and bully tactics, and that won't work anymore.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

First thing Bush needs to do now is get rid of that arrogant Rumsfeld.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

DJRooster said:


> It looks like the country got too far left of center and the American voters did not like it. The party that said only they represented what was good for America's morality and political leadership could not handle the responsiblity that went with it. We will be watching the swagger and arrogance to see if there is a lesson to be learned.


I think you meant to far to the right???


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

uke: :******: :eyeroll: :soapbox: uke: :******: :eyeroll: :soapbox:

Time to start squirreling stuff away, Dems take control and Assualt Weapons Bill 2 is inbound. I think I'll just go crawl in a hole for the next 4 years. Today is a sad day for gunowners.

:fiddle: :fiddle: :fiddle: :fiddle: :fiddle: :fiddle:


----------



## DecoyDummy (May 25, 2005)

It's the "American Way" ...

As I have said before on many occasions ... I trust in that document James Madison penned into perpetuity some 200 plus years ago.

I believe over the past several decades "Well Meaning" Americans have tweaked a "Socialistic Meaning" onto that document that I am 100% positive Mr. Madison and his Comrades never intended.

Hopefully the new crop of Democrats now in the house will temper the legislation from that leaning over the next few years.

As far as ending "Corruption" ... I don't see how this election changes that in any way. Folks being caught and held accountable will help, but history proves corruption in Government doesn't have any particular political bias.

As far as ending "Arrogance" ... that's just not sound reasoning for evaluation ... arrogance has little to do with ones effectiveness on the job and if it is deemed to be a compelling negative worthy of ones removal from office ... most all of the New Leadership in the House & Senate would have to go.

The problem as I see it is we have two fairly different types of "Policy Thinking" going on ... If we continue to make incessant attempts to Criminalize differences in "Political Policy" we are doomed to living with a Crippled Government.


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Outstanding!!! :beer: :beer: :beer:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

KEN W said:


> First thing Bush needs to do now is get rid of that arrogant Rumsfeld.


I guess Bush reads this forum!!!! :jammin:


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

:eyeroll:


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

I stole this from AR15.com

This is what were in for since the dems won.

Assault Weapons Ban 2 
Summary

Federal Arsenal License: To possess more than 20 firearms (and parts such as bolts will be regulated as firearms) 1,000 rounds of ammo or 1,000 primers, will also require a special $300 "federal arsenal license". The three-year license will require law enforcement approval and an extensive background check.

BATFE Home Inspections: To get an "arsenal license", you must open your home to inspections by BATFE agents three times a year.

Handguns Banned: Possession of small-caliber pistols and short-barreled revolvers will be banned. All single action handguns will be banned. All handguns without at least 3 working safety devices will be banned

Magazines Banned: Clinton's ban on magazines of more than 10 will would be replaced with a ban on magazines that hold more than six rounds.

Semi-Autos Banned: Any semi auto rifle, handgun, or shotgun will be considered an assault weapon and will therefore be banned.

Military Calibers Banned: Any rifle or handgun chambered for the rounds that our armed forces are issued will be banned.

Military Surplus Banned: Any item of US military origin will be banned and must be turned in for immediate destruction. All US Mil surplus from this day on will be sold to allied countries or scrapped.

Ammunition Banned: Ammunition determined to be "non-sporting" will be banned. This includes, FMJ, tracer, spot tracer, incendiary, armor piercer, match boat tail configurations, and hollow points. All remaining ammunition will see a federal excise tax increase of 50 percent, and require a background check. Interstate mail-order ammunition sales will be prohibited.

Waiting Periods/Gun Rationing: There will be a national seven-day waiting period on firearms and ammunition sales. There will be a national 30 day waiting period on handguns and handgun ammunition sales. Firearms purchases will be limited to 2 per year. Handgun ownership restricted to one per civilian.

Muzzleloader, Archery Restricted: Anyone wishing to buy a muzzle loading rifle or handgun must pass a background check and drug test. All archery equipment will require a 4% excise tax.

Registration: Buying any of the following: firearms, magazines, ammunition, optics, reloading components, fire control parts and barrels will require a state-issued photo ID license. You will be required to provide fingerprints, pay a processing fee and pass a firearm safety course to obtain an accessory license. Transferring a handgun would require approval of the governor of the state in which you reside. No one may transfer more than 1 handgun a year.

Grandfather Clause: Will be repealed, any item falling under the ban must be turned in for destruction.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

So Bush will sign a bill agreeing to all that huh????

I love this ....all Democrats are the same stuff.....NOT

We aren't all liberal like Pelosi is and neither are ALL Democrats in Congress....conservatives can just keep crying Wolf and eventually no one will listen to you.


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Give me a BREAK!!!! Come on 7400, I've come to know you a little bit on this site. You're smarter than that!! It ISN'T going to happen!! Not to that extent!! Maybe you better go out and start buying all you can right now. :eyeroll:

I think you may need to look beyond the "gun issue" on this. Don't get caught up on one issue and look at the big picture. IMO, I think we are going to be better off now!!

Besides.....there is nothing you can do about it now!!


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

Geez, Ken, thanks for being there when I needed you most!! I was "far" from where I wanted to be!!


----------



## racer66 (Oct 6, 2003)

The terrorists couldn't be happier.


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

> Give me a BREAK!!!! Come on 7400, I've come to know you a little bit on this site. You're smarter than that!! It ISN'T going to happen!! Not to that extent!! Maybe you better go out and start buying all you can right now.
> 
> I think you may need to look beyond the "gun issue" on this. Don't get caught up on one issue and look at the big picture. IMO, I think we are going to be better off now!!


I never said it would all happen, but in my opinion just a reinstatement of the origional Assualt Weapons Ban would be terriable.



> You're smarter than that!!


Thank you! 8)



> I think you may need to look beyond the "gun issue" on this. Don't get caught up on one issue and look at the big picture. IMO, I think we are going to be better off now!!


After reviewing the big picture I've decided that the US is DOOMED! Look what happened everytime a liberal democrat takes control.

:fiddle:



> So Bush will sign a bill agreeing to all that huh????


Unfortunately, he won't be president forever.


----------



## BigDaddy (Mar 4, 2002)

On another thread, I posted this:



> Rooster, this is exactly why I have ignored this board for close to a year. Republicans are masters of gaining support through cultivating fear, and this has been reflected in many of the posting on this site.... Vote Rep or the Dems will take your guns!... Stay the course in Iraq or terrorists will show up at your front door!


Here are some great examples from this thread to illustrate my point:

Remington 7400:


> Time to start squirreling stuff away, Dems take control and Assualt Weapons Bill 2 is inbound. I think I'll just go crawl in a hole for the next 4 years. Today is a sad day for gunowners.


racer66:


> The terrorists couldn't be happier.


They've read the playbook and listened to the conservative talking heads so much that it just becomes a reflex action.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

BigDaddy said:


> On another thread, I posted this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


BigDaddy

I for one, am really appreciative that you are willing to come back here and post some thoughts to even out this political forum a bit.

I'd have to agree that there are people in this forum that will jump on you/me/anyone who does not have Repug leanings. It often seems that unless you are conservative and willing to vote Republican no matter the secondary consequenses, you are hanged here.

I'm neither Repug nor Dem, but rather vote the proponderence of issues, and look for the big picture candidate who is willing to stand for issues that drive me to the polls.

I don't care if they are Red, Blue, polka dotted, or Libertarian, as long as they don't always toe their party line and have independent thinking....

Your first post on here summed it up well for me. I'd have to raise a :beer: and thank you for sharing my view.

It has come time for changes and softening of Bush's military policies. The recent election results and change of Secretary of Defense are a damn good start. How the Repug's handle the new political arena over the next 2 years will determine their success (or lack thereof) in the next presidential campaign. From an unbiased non political view, right now the Dems have the much more appealing presidential candidates in '08. The Repugs had better take notice that their behavior in Congress over the next 2 years will define their impression by the American people as to whom they consider worthy of leading the country.

I know for certain my vote will be based on it.

Ryan


----------



## DecoyDummy (May 25, 2005)

BigDaddy said:


> On another thread, I posted this:
> 
> 
> 
> > Rooster, this is exactly why I have ignored this board for close to a year. Republicans are masters of gaining support through cultivating fear, and this has been reflected in many of the posting on this site.... Vote Rep or the Dems will take your guns!... Stay the course in Iraq or terrorists will show up at your front door!


I think the lesson here isn't that any one party has a monopoly on so called "Scare Tactics" ...

Don't you recall the Democrats trying to use the same sorts of tactics on Republicans back during 2000 and 2004 as it pretained to things like Social Security .. the Environment, Etc, Etc

And please don't consider my post here as some sort of defense for either side ... just trying to point out the facts and the reality that Politics are a MESS.

Isn't it about time to just understand policy differences are exactly the point of Democracy ... not total unity ...

Unity is what Dictatorships create ... and they do it BY FORCE ... because there is no other way to create it.

Or so it seems to me


----------



## racer66 (Oct 6, 2003)

> BD wrote:
> 
> They've read the playbook and listened to the conservative talking heads so much that it just becomes a reflex action.


You see BD, I didn't read any play book, I simply am reading what the terrorists themselves have said. Read the link below, it's outa their mouths not mine. Maybe it is you who reads from a playbook.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

One thing is certain. The Republicans worked very hard for this defeat. They've earned every lost seat. The Republican majority that was sent packing yesterday bore little resemblance to the Republican majority that rode to power 12 years ago.

In 1994 we were promised less government. Over the next 12 years *the Republicans more than doubled the size of the government. *

We were promised control over runaway spending. *In the last six years discretionary spending has doubled. *

We were promised fiscal responsibility. *We got a bridge to nowhere in Alaska.*

We were promised the elimination of the Department of Education. After all, educational achievement had been on a steady decline since education was federalized under this Department. *In no time at all the Republicans doubled funding for the Department of Education.* In the meanwhile America continues to slip on the international scorecard of educational achievement.

*The Republicans, in full control of the government, couldn't even manage to stop the Mexican invasion.*

How many Hispanics invaded our country across the Mexican / American border in the last 12 years? Twelve million? Twenty? Funny, but I don't remember pressing 1 for English in 1994.

I'm enjoying the thought of Republican party leaders getting together somewhere to try to figure out what went wrong. :roll:

Will they second guess their free-spending habits?

Will they re-think their big-government agenda?

Will they swap recriminations on their failure to stem the Mexican invasion?

Will the wonder what would have happened if they had adopted a national agenda as they did in 1994, rather than insisting on their concentration on local issues?

Will they ask why President Bush never pulled out his veto pen :******: :******: ... not until the issue of federal funding for stem cell research was on the table?

If the Republicans had maintained their power we would have faced two more years of business as usual. Two more years of spending and government growth. Now we have two years of Republicans figuring out how they can convince the American people that they deserve to lead again.

The country is better off although, the Jihadists are also, which I worry about. But if the republicans aren't conservative then they are no different than the Dems in Congress maybe even worse, because they TALK like they are conservative and govern like they are liberals and I hate phonies


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

Well I, for one, am going to sit back and enjoy the Nancy Pelosi show. I can't think of a more effective way to make GW look smarter than to have her bug-eyed face on the tube 3 or 4 times a week to compare him to....and just wait 'till she talks!

You'd think with today's technology they could build a puppet with eyes that actually looked real. They DID do a good job of hiding her string though.

Ryan, if you like independent thinkers, might I suggest you not watch TV or read the papers much for the next couple of years, 'cause we are about to have a steady diet of pure party platform crammed down our throats at a rate we haven't seen in a long time, and I question that GW is conservative enough to prevent much of it from affecting us sportsman. Someone already said it, and was correct. Our perfect opportunity to make some conservative progress (except for the Supreme Court appointments) was squandered overseas, but I can only hope the people on the left side of the aisle have similar progress.

Voting the second amendment is not a simplistic idea. The people who sponsor and vote for anti-gun legislation understand better than anyone else that it is absolutely counter-productive to their stated goal of increased public safety, so we all should expect to know why it is then that they are pushing so hard with that agenda. What do you think they have in mind? That's not a statement, but a legitimate question. Please tell me what you think I'm missing, anyone.

I respect the opinions here, and I truly don't care how you vote. But I can't help to wonder why anyone who actually thinks the Democrats aren't a threat to what most on here hold so dear would choose to spend much, if any, time on this site. You've got to be smarter than that. MOST Democrats HATE guns, the people who own them, and the companies that make them, and that's not even taking into account what we like to do with our guns, so please explain to me how I'm supposed to feel better now that we've gotten that all-important change.

I certainly hope I don't read here that some regular posters couldn't pay their NRA membership this year because they sent the money to PETA instead!

DO WE NEED A VIABLE THIRD PARTY?!?!?!?!?


----------



## omegax (Oct 25, 2006)

I'm really glad about the restoration of the checks and balances!

The concept that "Democrats hate guns" is a pure scare tactic perpetrated by groups who hitched their wagons to one party. Sure, some do, but with the relatively slim majority, and Bush in the White House they won't even bother trying.

The concept that Democrats are one monolithic voting block is completely erroneous. Look at their individual policies on Iraq: they run the gambit from "pull out yesterday" to "stay the course". There will be issues that they all get behind, but a guns crackdown has absolutely NO chance of gaining traction with all the moderates and with the slim majority.

The nice thing is that, in the senate, small, rural states have just as much say as big, urban states where guns aren't particularly popular. We have nothing to worry about.


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

omegax, I'm glad you're happy, but people like you scare me!

I mean no offense, so let me explain. Australia was full of people like you who said "it will never happen". IT DID

England is full of people who said "it will never happen". IT DID

California is full of people who said "it won't happen in the US, we have the Constitution"....it's still happening.

If you want to respond to my post directly, then please don't do it half-way, and answer my question about the antis' intentions. Why, knowing what they do about legislation's inability to control criminal intent, and also knowing better than anyone else the number of redundant gun laws already written but going largely un-enforced, do they continue to press for more gun control and less protection for the gun manufacturer's? Can you think of any other industry that has to worry about being sued if their product works EXACTLY as intended? Would you care to look into the ratio of Democrat to Republican votes AGAINST protecting the gun industry from law suits? Might make you wish you would have used a different word than "some".

Calling the FACT that MOST democrats hate guns a "concept" is like saying the fact the sun will rise tomorrow is a "theory". And saying only SOME hate guns just shows you have your head in the sand, unless you would actually stoop low enough to intentionally mislead readers here, but surely you wouldn't do that.

The FACT that MOST democrats hate guns is very clearly proven in voting records. It's a part of their official party platform, and you know it. But since you also know, as they have learned recently, it's not a good political move to bring that to the public's attention these days, you've chosen to use the same sort of play on words that gets air time on the big networks.

Funny how you've used the democrat's total lack of a plan for Iraq to refute the notion they would/could unite an any one issue. I do have to give you credit, though. That is probably the most eloquent, yet accurate statement I've seen describing their lack of direction.

I FIRMLY believe the Republicans needed a wake up call. They've been spending money and trampling on individual rights so much I'm sure democratic stategists have been busy taking notes. But please let's stick to the facts and ALL be willing to acknowledge where there's room for improvement.

Thanks for the post!


----------



## crna (Nov 7, 2002)

going into iraq was not a mistake, how they went into iraq was. we should have gone back there many years ago. if the UN would have backed up what they were saying, this war would have never had to happen, but instead they kept redrawing the line in the sand for iraq and sent a clear message to all dictators everywhere that the UN has no stones. By the UNs own words, all members should have been an active participant in this war, but instead france and germany, etc. backed out (b/c they had there hand caught in the cookie jar) and the terrorists and insurgents gained Political momentum. we are not losing this war, but we are losing the political battle. it's not about bombs and bullets anymore, it's about news clips and biased stories of the situation over there. add this biased view along with our fast-food mentality that everything needs to be quick and easy and what do you have? a nation that is starting to lose sight of what actually got us to this point in the first place. remember, biased journalists didn't give you the right to free speach, our veterans did, lawyers didn't give you the right to bear arms, our veterans did, and politicians didn't give you the right to vote, our veterans did. i find it hard to tolerate the fact that this nation has lost its will to do what is right, even in hard times.
remember, evil will always prevail if good men do nothing.


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer (Feb 22, 2005)

Maybe the democrats should give Kerry the task of going to the middle east and patch everything up with the terrorist and the Islamic nutballs that want us all dead.

I hate to say this but, the Rep's aren't the only ones that have a wake up call coming!

These dipsticks that just wrote a blank check to terrorist by putting these liberals in power..............Thanks a lot!! and I'm glad I live where I do, so my family is somewhat safe here.


----------

